# Ausbrechendes Hinterrad /Drift in der Kurve



## RockAddict (22. November 2016)

Das was eigentlich meine gröste Angst ist beim Kurven fahren hab ich jetzt zunehmen in Videos gesehn.
Ein ausbrechendes Hinterrad.
Jetzt ist meine Frage wie übt man sowas?
Das sieht bei den, die es können, aus als würden sie driften.
Das hab ich zwar auch schon ein paar mal auf Kies hinbekommen aber da hats mich dann ordentlich gelegt. Was hatte ich da falsch gemacht?


----------



## _Vader (22. November 2016)

Eigentlich sollte deine größte Angst ein ausbrechendes VR sein.. 
Drift: Kurveninnneres Bein vom Pedal nehmen und nach vorne außen strecken. Es dient dazu, das so viel Gewicht wei möglich aufs VR kommt und fängt dich ab falls du zu stark wegrutschst. Gewicht nach vorne Verlagern und schnell in die Kurve farhen. Das Hinterrad sollte ohne betätigen der HR Bremse ausbrechen. Gegenlenken zum kontrollieren. Zum Einfangen, Gewicht wieder nach hinten verlagern, Fuß wieder aufs Pedal. Wenn es ein guter Drift war, sollte der Fuß den Boden nicht berühren. Erfordert viel Gefühl und ist nicht leicht, also üben, üben,  üben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcus_e (9. Januar 2017)

In Anbetracht der Lage, dass wir die Trails nicht kaputtrocken sollten, könntest du auch an deiner Kurventechnik feilen anstatt da durch zu driften  Wenn dir die Karre wegrutscht ist dein Schwerpunkt nicht sauber überm Bike...


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2017)

marcus_e schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der Lage, dass wir die Trails nicht kaputtrocken sollten, könntest du auch an deiner Kurventechnik feilen anstatt da durch zu driften  Wenn dir die Karre wegrutscht ist dein Schwerpunkt nicht sauber überm Bike...


Ist aber schwierig bei dem Schnee grad, nicht zu driften.


----------



## berkel (9. Januar 2017)

Zumal ein Drift OHNE Bremseinsatz normal auch keinen nennenswerten Schaden anrichtet.

@RockAddict
Warum hat es dich gelegt? Wie schon gesagt ist ein ausbrechendes HR eigentlich gut beherrschbar (im Gegensatz zum VR). Wenn es nur leicht wegrutscht ist es am besten gar nichts zu machen (evtl. ganz leicht gegenlenken). Wenn es zu stark ausbricht: gegenlenken und das Bike leicht aufrichten.


----------



## tobi2036 (9. Januar 2017)

Im Schnee ist es die beste Übung. Klar ist das Hochfahren zwischen abwechselndem Fahren und Schieben an vielen
Stellen etwas mühselig, aber wenn man einmal oben ist und dann abwärts fahren kann, macht es einen heidenspaß
und man bekommt Übung, das Bike zu beherschen, da es jeden rutschigen Meter auszubrechen droht und man
es permanent kontrollieren muss.

Das tolle ist bei mir, ich verwende meine übliche Bikestrecke, auch im Winter. Um im Winter gut hochzukommen, gibt es sogar 
neben der Waldstrecke eine geteerte Straße für die Autos der Wanderer. So muss ich nur 400 Meter die freie Straße hochfahren 
die letzten 250 Meter durch den Schnee im Wald mich hochkämpfen. Und habe dann 15 Kilometer, den Bergrücken entlang, immer 
leicht abwärts das Vergnügen, die Strecke, die ich sonst bei trockenen Verhältnissen fahren, im Schnee zu genießen. Und 
man bekommt Übung, es im Schnee auch mal schneller laufen zu lassen und das permanente Ausbrechen des Hinterrads zu 
kontrollieren.


----------



## jojo2 (9. Januar 2017)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Ein ausbrechendes Hinterrad.
> Jetzt ist meine Frage wie übt man sowas?




Dass mal jemand eine solche Frage stellt. Hier! Hamma
Na gut, du hast dich mit diesem Account erst im Oktober letzten Jahres angemeldet,
dann weißt du erst jetzt, dass man das nicht tut
darüber reden.
Radde hat dir vor ein paar Jahren einmal gezeigt wie mans macht

http://mtbn.ws/v890

Aus aktuellem Anlaß:
Radde im letzten Jahr
http://mtbn.ws/v10lt

Viel Spaß beim Üben


----------



## JoeArschtreter (10. Januar 2017)

marcus_e schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der Lage, dass wir die Trails nicht kaputtrocken sollten, könntest du auch an deiner Kurventechnik feilen anstatt da durch zu driften  Wenn dir die Karre wegrutscht ist dein Schwerpunkt nicht sauber überm Bike...



Solltest du irgendwann einmal richtig schnell Kurven fahren dann wirst du merken dass das sehr wohl passieren kann...


----------



## tombrider (10. Januar 2017)

Wichtig ist, daß Du NICHT erst in der Kurve die Bremse ziehst. Dann kommt das Hinterrad recht schlagartig raus, was für Anfänger kaum zu beherrschen ist. Du fängst bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten an: Du überbremst zum Üben in der Geraden, bis das Hinterrad blockiert. Du bleibst auf der Bremse und nimmst viel Gewicht nach vorne (im Stehen fahren) und hältst die Hacke innen neben das Vorderrad. Erst dann fängst Du an, eine Kurve zu fahren und das Hinterrad kommt nach außen. Das intensivierst Du, immer noch bei recht langsamen Geschwindigkeiten, bis Du das Hinterrad ungefähr 180 Grad herumschleudern kannst. Dabei stellst Du ggf. den Fuß auf den Boden. Wenn Du das auf beiden Seiten kannst, dann übst Du auf den Pedalen stehend (also OHNE das kurveninnere Bein herunterzunehmen), mit dem Hinterrad ein "S" auf den Boden zu malen. Wenn Du das drauf hast, dann die Geschwindigkeit immer weiter erhöhen, bis Du auch aus sehr hohen Geschwindigkeiten mit dem Fahrrad quer durch Kurven fahren kannst. Das Verhalten von Reifen ist dabei unterschiedlich. Es gibt Reifen, die einen recht gleichmäßigen Übergang ins Driften haben. Andere brechen eher zickig aus.


----------



## tombrider (11. Januar 2017)

Nachtrag: Ein Vorderreifen, der besonders viel Halt in Kurven hat, und einen berechenbaren Grenzbereich, ist natürlich generell sinnvoll. Im Zweifel sollte er einen besseren Seitenhalt als der Hinterreifen bieten. Mein lieblings-Driftreifen hinten ist der Maxxis Minion DHR. Er ist in vieler Hinsicht nicht mehr up to date, aber um das Bike bei Tempo 70 ausbrechen zu lassen und dann einen 65-Meter-Drift hinzulegen, ist er unübertroffen. Die 60a-Mischung nimmt einem das auf der Forstautobahn erstaunlich wenig übel. Der DHR2 kann so ziemlich alles andere besser, bricht aber ruppiger aus. 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/maxxis-minion-dhr-rear-mtb-reifen-single-ply/rp-prod95746


----------



## everywhere.local (12. Januar 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> m das Bike bei Tempo 70 ausbrechen zu lassen und dann einen 65-Meter-Drift hinzulegen, ist er unübertroffen


Video bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (12. Januar 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Video bitte.



Würde ich auch gern sehen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Januar 2017)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Würde ich auch gern sehen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Video findet ihr in seiner Gruppe im StudiVZ/MeinVZ


----------



## tombrider (12. Januar 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Video bitte.


Ein Freund von mir hat mich dabei tatsächlich mal gefilmt. Ich habe ihn angeschrieben und gefragt, ob er es mir schickt. Ansonsten ist jeder zum Mitfahren und zuschauen/mitmachen herzlich eingeladen. Göttingen ist in der Mitte Deutschlands, also von nirgendwo wirklich weit weg.


----------



## tombrider (12. Januar 2017)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Video findet ihr in seiner Gruppe im StudiVZ/MeinVZ


Nein, dort sind keine Videos verlinkt. Und auch keine Fahrtechnik-Tips beschrieben. Aber ca. 50 schöne Touren mit Sehenswürdigkeiten rund um Göttingen beschrieben. Die schnellsten Abfahrten, die höchsten Punkte, Ruinen, Höhlen, und auch sonst schöne Trails.


----------



## _Vader (12. Januar 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ein Vorderreifen, der besonders viel Halt in Kurven hat, und einen berechenbaren Grenzbereich, ist natürlich generell sinnvoll. Im Zweifel sollte er einen besseren Seitenhalt als der Hinterreifen bieten. Mein lieblings-Driftreifen hinten ist der Maxxis Minion DHR. Er ist in vieler Hinsicht nicht mehr up to date, aber um das Bike bei Tempo 70 ausbrechen zu lassen und dann einen 65-Meter-Drift hinzulegen, ist er unübertroffen. Die 60a-Mischung nimmt einem das auf der Forstautobahn erstaunlich wenig übel. Der DHR2 kann so ziemlich alles andere besser, bricht aber ruppiger aus.
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/maxxis-minion-dhr-rear-mtb-reifen-single-ply/rp-prod95746



Hast du n Tacho oder ne Gps aufzeichnung gemacht? Geschwindigkeiten im Gelände fühlen sich immer sehr viel schneller an, als sie wirklich sind. 70 km/h auf nem Forstweg ist schon sehr amtlich, da braucht man ein starkes Gefälle und gut rollende Reifen, damit das überhaupt geht. Oder ein sehr gut ausgebauter Forstweg (Brechsandpiste?). Glaub ich erst, wenn ich ein video sehe.. 
Bin vor kurzem mal echt schnell n Trail runtergebrettert und dachte: "Wow, das waren bestimmt 40km/h" . Danach aufs Handy geschaut und siehe da.. schlappe 28..


----------



## aibeekey (12. Januar 2017)

Dass der Herr Tombrider ein Raser ist, hat er ja im Forum schon zu genüge zur Schau gestellt:



> tombrider schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nein, ich fahre keinen Asphalt oder Radwege auf meinen MTB-Touren. Ich rede hier schon von Trails, allerdings fahre ich auf Single Trails "nur" bis ca. 50 km/h, auf Forststraßen sind es regelmäßig aber auch über 60, manchmal über 70, nur ganz selten über 80 km/h. Das kommt natürlich auf die Gegend an, ich habe gerade 1 Jahr in Potsdam verbracht, da ist bei gut 50 Ende im Gelände. Aber selbst dafür finde ich 42 zu 11 bei 26 Zoll zu hektisch.



Toller Thread zu seiner Schallgeschwindigeits-Downhill-Performance
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfrage-reicht-die-bandbreite-von-1x11.684626/

Lest euch das einfach durch, dann muss diese Diskussion zu seinen Geschwindigkeiten hier nicht nochmal geführt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (12. Januar 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> Göttingen ist in der Mitte Deutschlands, also von nirgendwo wirklich weit weg.


Doch. Von der Schweiz aus. Und besonders von dort aus nicht gerade erstrebenswert.


----------



## _Vader (12. Januar 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Dass der Herr Tombrider ein Raser ist, hat er ja im Forum schon zu genüge zur Schau gestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tombrider (12. Januar 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Hast du n Tacho oder ne Gps aufzeichnung gemacht? Geschwindigkeiten im Gelände fühlen sich immer sehr viel schneller an, als sie wirklich sind. 70 km/h auf nem Forstweg ist schon sehr amtlich, da braucht man ein starkes Gefälle und gut rollende Reifen, damit das überhaupt geht. Oder ein sehr gut ausgebauter Forstweg (Brechsandpiste?). Glaub ich erst, wenn ich ein video sehe..
> Bin vor kurzem mal echt schnell n Trail runtergebrettert und dachte: "Wow, das waren bestimmt 40km/h" . Danach aufs Handy geschaut und siehe da.. schlappe 28..



Meine Tachos sind alle präzise eingestellt und decken sich mit den GPS-Aufzeichnungen, die Mitfahrer gemacht haben. In und um Berlin gibt es selten Stellen, wo man über 50 fahren kann. Kommt halt auf die Gegend an. Die 70er Schallmauer auf Forststraßen hier zu durchbrechen, ist nicht schwer. Wenn Du magst, kommst Du hier auf über 80. Soooo schwierig ist das nicht. Eher ist die Frage, wie risikobereit man ist und wie gut man mit der Vorderradbremse umgehen kann. Und ob man gute Reifen drauf hat. Und natürlich die Frage, wie weit man mittreten kann, weswegen ich an meinem einen Bike 50 zu 11 Zähne fahre. Aber wir sind jetzt schon etwas off-Topic.


----------



## dukestah (12. Januar 2017)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Im Schnee ist es die beste Übung. Klar ist das Hochfahren zwischen abwechselndem Fahren und Schieben an vielen
> Stellen etwas mühselig, aber wenn man einmal oben ist und dann abwärts fahren kann, macht es einen heidenspaß
> und man bekommt Übung, das Bike zu beherschen, da es jeden rutschigen Meter auszubrechen droht und man
> es permanent kontrollieren muss.
> ...



650 m aufwärtsstrecke für 15 km abfahrt, so etwas hätte ich auch gerne in meiner nähe


----------



## fone (12. Januar 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Dass der Herr Tombrider ein Raser ist, hat er ja im Forum schon zu genüge zur Schau gestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und ich hab mich aktuell gewundert was er für einen Schwachsinn in anderen Threads verzapft und mich tatsächlich damit auseinandergesetzt.
 Schande über mich. 



dukestah schrieb:


> 650 m aufwärtsstrecke für 15 km abfahrt, so etwas hätte ich auch gerne in meiner nähe


ABfahrt kann man das dann wohl nicht mehr richtig nennen.


----------



## --- (13. Januar 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> auf Single Trails "nur" bis ca. 50 km/h, auf Forststraßen sind es regelmäßig aber auch über 60, manchmal über 70, nur ganz selten über 80 km/h.



So geil. Das ist absolut DELUXE! Das bei deinen Geschwindigkeiten die Kamera überhaupt noch mithalten kann. Du bist ja nur ein Strich aufm Trail, oder? Alter, du würdest Brian Lopes bei jedem Eliminator-Rennen in Grund und Boden fahren.


----------



## Muckal (13. Januar 2017)

1000fps reichen da locker!


----------



## tombrider (13. Januar 2017)

--- schrieb:


> So geil. Das ist absolut DELUXE! Das bei deinen Geschwindigkeiten die Kamera überhaupt noch mithalten kann. Du bist ja nur ein Strich aufm Trail, oder? Alter, du würdest Brian Lopes bei jedem Eliminator-Rennen in Grund und Boden fahren.


Na und? Auf der Tour de France fahren sie über 100 km/h, im Pulk dicht hintereinander. Auf Rädern mit unter einem Meter Radstand, mit ultrasteilem 74er Lenkwinkel, starr auf 23mm-Reifen mit 8 Bar, die Null Federung haben. Und das über weiß Gott nicht ebene französische Bergstraßen. 80 mit einem MTB auf einer ebenen Forststraße sind lächerlich dagegen. Und 50 auf einem flowigen Single Trail sind nun echt keine Schwierigkeit. Aber wie gesagt: Es geht hier ums Driften, wir sind jetzt völlig off-topic, das wurde an anderer Stelle ausreichend diskutiert. Es gibt hier mindestens einen Thread mit Höchstgeschwindigkeiten. Da kann sich gerne jeder auslassen nach dem Motto: "Alle, die langsamer sind als ich, sind Feiglinge. Alle die behaupten schneller zu sein als ich, müssen Lügner sein, denn das ist ja gar nicht möglich." Viel Spaß dabei...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (13. Januar 2017)

Das mit dem 80er auf der Forststraße glaub ich dir ja noch. Aber ein "Singletrail" wo du mit 50 Sachen fahren kannst kann einfach kein richtiger Singletrail sein...


----------



## fone (13. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (15. Januar 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Das mit dem 80er auf der Forststraße glaub ich dir ja noch. Aber ein "Singletrail" wo du mit 50 Sachen fahren kannst kann einfach kein richtiger Singletrail sein...




Also ich bin gefühlt ein eher langsamer Bergabfahrer, aber auch ich hab schon 48 aufm Singletrail geschafft. Meine damaligen Mitfahrer waren sogar noch schneller. Brauchts halt nen sehr flowigen Trail und weite Sicht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Januar 2017)

Wie messt ihr eure Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## --- (15. Januar 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> müssen Lügner sein


Du bist kein Lügner sondern ein riesengroßer Schwätzer der den Schmarrn den er erzählt auch noch selbst glaubt. Außerdem geht es nur um dich und nicht um Mehrere.



tombrider schrieb:


> Viel Spaß dabei...


Wobei?


----------



## tombrider (16. Januar 2017)

--- schrieb:


> Du bist kein Lügner sondern ein riesengroßer Schwätzer der den Schmarrn den er erzählt auch noch selbst glaubt. Außerdem geht es nur um dich und nicht um Mehrere.
> 
> 
> Wobei?



Du hast keine Ahnung, wer ich bin, wie lange ich schon wo fahre und maßt Dir dennoch an, zu behaupten, daß ich "Schmarrn" erzähle. Obwohl ich angeboten habe, daß jeder zu mir kommen kann und sich selbst überzeugen kann. Das zeugt von unglaublich großer Dummheit. Du bist ein wirklich dummer Mensch. Mir fehlt die Lust, mit Leuten wie Dir zu diskutieren.


----------



## Muckal (16. Januar 2017)

Wo ist denn "bei dir"?


----------



## draussen (16. Januar 2017)

Göttingen, da wo man noch unter Zuhilfenahme der Hinterradbremse driftet.


----------



## tombrider (16. Januar 2017)

Es ist beim heckangetriebenen Auto nicht anders als beim Fahrrad: Quer zu fahren, macht nicht schneller, sondern langsamer. Es erzeugt Reifenabrieb/Feinstaub, Krach und hinterläßt Spuren. Also DARF es gemäß selbsternannten Moralaposteln gar keinen Spaß machen!!! Genauso wie Motorradfahren keinen Spaß machen darf! Das ist unsinnig und belastet nur die Umwelt mit Lärm und Abgasen und Feinstaub. Und natürlich Abfahrtski. Lifte generell, auch für den Downhiller. Fallschirmspringen. Mit dem Auto zu einem Fußballspiel fahren. Also eigentlich alles, was Energie verbraucht, die Umwelt belastet und wirtschaftlich nicht notwendig ist. Wie Fernsehen. Wem sowas Spaß macht, der ist auf jeden Fall NICHT ernst zu nehmen, sondern im Gegenteil auf das Äußerste zu verachten! Sex auch bitte nur zur Fortpflanzung. Auf gar keinen Fall dafür Gummis verwenden. Oder gar die Pille, deren Hormon-Rückstände dann im Abwasser landen! Für das bißchen Spaß darf die Umwelt keineswegs belastet werden!!! Ich finde ebenfalls, daß jede/r sein persönliches moralisches Weltbild ungefragt allen und jedem aufdrängen sollte. Wo wären wir, wenn man einfach alles tolerieren würde, was legal ist?
Spaß beiseite: Unabhängig davon, was wem warum Freude macht, halte ich es für sehr wichtig, daß einen ein ausbrechendes Hinterrad nicht überfordert. Ich sage nicht, daß man so fahren SOLLTE. Aber es ist absolut sinnvoll, das so lange zu üben, bis man reflexartig gegensteuern kann, bzw. die Bremse dosieren kann, ohne daß die Gefahr besteht, daß einen das Hinterrad überholt.


----------



## fone (16. Januar 2017)

Oh Gott, ich hoffe für dich du bist im echten Leben nicht auch so drauf.


----------



## grey (16. Januar 2017)

hookworm vorne und hinten und die 50km/h fährt er auch rückwärts trails bergauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (16. Januar 2017)

Dochdoch, auch im echte Leben gehen mir selbsternannte Moralapostel mächtig auf den Keks. Und auch im echten Leben fahre ich einfach nur aus Spaß an der Freude. Mal gemütlich und easy, mal sauschnell. Mal schwierig, mal im Drift. Mal auf Slicks, mal auf Schlammreifen. Ich hatte tatsächlich noch nie das Gefühl, Ratschläge zu brauchen, was mir Spaß machen muß. Oder was mir keinen Spaß machen darf.


----------



## tombrider (16. Januar 2017)

grey schrieb:


> hookworm vorne und hinten und die 50km/h fährt er auch rückwärts trails bergauf.


Hookworm v+h bei Tempo 50 finde ich ziemlich spannend. Ein guter Tip für alle, denen normale Trails mit normalen Bikes ein wenig langweilig werden. Wer auf der Suche nach mehr Adrenalin ist, der könnte damit die Lösung finden. Ist aber kein Reifen, um damit Driften zu lernen: Der Grenzbereich ist äußerst schmal.


----------



## Muckal (16. Januar 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich hatte tatsächlich noch nie das Gefühl, Ratschläge zu brauchen, was mir Spaß machen muß. Oder was mir keinen Spaß machen darf.



Dann bist du hier aber gaaaanz falsch! Hier wird dir genauestens erklärt, was das Beste für dich ist. Ich vermute eh, dass du zu wenig Reach fährst 

Das mit dem 50km/h Trail interessiert mich aber auch, 500km einfach ist aber schon ne Bank...ich glaube so stark interessiert es mich auch wieder nicht


----------



## tombrider (16. Januar 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Dann bist du hier aber gaaaanz falsch! Hier wird dir genauestens erklärt, was das Beste für dich ist. Ich vermute eh, dass du zu wenig Reach fährst
> 
> Das mit dem 50km/h Trail interessiert mich aber auch, 500km einfach ist aber schon ne Bank...ich glaube so stark interessiert es mich auch wieder nicht



Ich lese öfter mal die Bike/Mountainbike und hier im Forum. Scheinbar kann man ohne Fully mit 140mm Federweg, Enduroreifen und 200er Scheibe nichtmal mehr durch die Lüneburger Heide fahren. Ich beobachte hier in Göttingen und in meiner Berliner Heimat immer wieder amüsiert, wie sich die Leute überdimensionierte Bikes kaufen. Und sich dann im Wald Rampen bauen. Damit das ganze überhaupt noch eine Herausforderung ist und Spaß macht. Diese wenigen Strecken werden dann ein par dutzend- bis hundertmal runtergefahren. Danach ist das ganze so langweilig, daß das Bike in die Ecke fliegt und allenfalls noch gelegentlich für den Park genutzt wird. Dabei bekommen selbst Potsdamer Trails mit einem Starrbike auf Hookworms und Tempo 40-50 eine gewisse Würze. Vielleicht sollten die verkniffenen Moralapostel einfach mal wieder "sinnlos" ein paar Ecken/Kurven quer fahren. Vorsicht: Es könnte einen Heidenspaß machen und ein breites Grinsen erzeugen!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (16. Januar 2017)

Es gibt keine überdimensionierten Bikes sondern nur unterdimensioniertes Gelände...


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Januar 2017)

Wer wissen will, wie sich Tempo 60, 70 und noch mehr (je nach persönlicher Todesverachtung...) auf Forstraßen bzw. Trails anfühlen, der kann ja mal die Trek Bike Attack mitfahren.

Hier so ab Minute 7 rum:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (17. Januar 2017)

Guter Einwurf!
Ich kann jetzt leider nicht mehr weitergucken.
Ich hoffe, du konntest immer mehr sehen als ich an manchen Stellen.
Alter Schwede!

Rang 25? Sauber!


----------



## fone (17. Januar 2017)

Naja, Forststraße.

Bei "Trail" denken wahrscheinlich die meisten auch nicht an "Geradeaus".


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Januar 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Guter Einwurf!
> Ich kann jetzt leider nicht mehr weitergucken.
> Ich hoffe, du konntest immer mehr sehen als ich an manchen Stellen.
> Alter Schwede!
> ...


Bah, das war nicht ich. Ich hab da megamäßig abgekackt, weil ich irgendwann den Lenker nicht mehr festhalten, dafür aber die Bremse bis zum Lenker durchziehen konnte. Beides wenig hilfreich auf der Strecke.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (17. Januar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wer wissen will, wie sich Tempo 60, 70 und noch mehr (je nach persönlicher Todesverachtung...) auf Forstraßen bzw. Trails anfühlen, der kann ja mal die Trek Bike Attack mitfahren.
> 
> Hier so ab Minute 7 rum:



Mann stellt euch mal vor wie tombraider die Typen alle aufgemischt hätte...


----------



## tombrider (17. Januar 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Mann stellt euch mal vor wie tombraider die Typen alle aufgemischt hätte...



So eine Videoaufnahme kann täuschen. Sah allerdings in den Minuten 7-9 alles recht unproblematisch aus. Wobei es natürlich einen Riesenunterschied macht, ob man eine Strecke schon kennt oder nicht. Man schreibt mich übrigens tombrider. 
Was ich nicht verstehe: Was hat das alles noch mit dem Thema Driften zu tun?


----------



## draussen (17. Januar 2017)

Ich bin ja diese Woche in Göttingen...


----------



## grey (17. Januar 2017)

Ich dachte bei 07:29 sieht man dich innen vorbei driften, aber ist schwer zu erkennen so viel Staub wie du da aufwirbelst.


----------



## tombrider (18. Januar 2017)

draussen schrieb:


> Ich bin ja diese Woche in Göttingen...



Da die Trails verschneit und infolge der Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt teilweise vereist sind, sind Hochgeschwindigkeitsfahrten im Moment nicht machbar. Aber bei gesteigertem Interesse kannst Du bei Oelle´s Bike-Shop in der Jüdenstraße vorbeischauen. Ich erinnere mich noch genau, wie ich hinter ihm einen Single Trail mit 53 km/h runtergefahren bin. Das war direkt nachdem Oelle Vater geworden war, ein Jahr nachdem er sich beim Mountainbiken das Rückgrat gebrochen hatte. Das nenne ich echt schmerzbefreit. Er und seine Fahrer sind jedenfalls harte Genießer und gerne zügig unterwegs. Nur sind wir wie gesagt driftbezogen völlig off-topic.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (18. Januar 2017)

Ich traue doch niemandem der Oelle heißt...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Januar 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> So eine Videoaufnahme kann täuschen. Sah allerdings in den Minuten 7-9 alles recht unproblematisch aus. Wobei es natürlich einen Riesenunterschied macht, ob man eine Strecke schon kennt oder nicht. Man schreibt mich übrigens tombrider.
> Was ich nicht verstehe: Was hat das alles noch mit dem Thema Driften zu tun?


Naja, an einigen stellen sieht man, dass die fahrer über das grün abkürzen statt zu driften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (18. Januar 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ich traue doch niemandem der Oelle heißt...



Ist auch besser so. Jedenfalls würde ich ihm nicht einfach hinterherfahren, ohne die Strecke zu kennen.


----------



## aibeekey (19. Januar 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hat mich dabei tatsächlich mal gefilmt. Ich habe ihn angeschrieben und gefragt, ob er es mir schickt.



Was ist denn eigentlich hieraus geworden? Dann könnte man das Thema mal abhaken


----------



## tombrider (19. Januar 2017)

Seine Antwort war: "Den habe ich bestimmt noch aber tiiiiief tiiiief irgendwo in den Festplatten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich suche mal."


----------



## --- (20. Januar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wer wissen will, wie sich Tempo 60, 70 und noch mehr (je nach persönlicher Todesverachtung...) auf Forstraßen bzw. Trails anfühlen, der kann ja mal die Trek Bike Attack mitfahren.
> 
> Hier so ab Minute 7 rum:



"Etwas" springfreudiger Tacho. Geschwindigekit per GPS gemessen, oder? Wer den Scheiß glaubt ist echt selber schuld.


----------



## Muckal (20. Januar 2017)

--- schrieb:


> "Etwas" springfreudiger Tacho. Geschwindigekit per GPS gemessen, oder? Wer den Scheiß glaubt ist echt selber schuld.



Was was was? Laut GPS war ich schon mal mit 320 Klamotten aufm Hometrail unterwegs! Da könnt ihr Mumus einpacken


----------



## discordius (20. Januar 2017)

Anfänger, ich habe schon 200 km/h beim Germknödel Essen auf der Hütte geschafft.


----------



## Muckal (20. Januar 2017)

discordius schrieb:


> Anfänger, ich habe schon 200 km/h beim Germknödel Essen auf der Hütte geschafft.



Video or it didn't happen!


----------



## null-2wo (20. Januar 2017)

discordius schrieb:


> Germknödel Essen


... das ist ja auch ein Leistungssport.


----------



## Laerry (20. Januar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wie messt ihr eure Geschwindigkeit?



Tacho.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Januar 2017)

Laerry schrieb:


> Tacho.



Respekt, wenn Du bei angeblichen 50km/h auf'm Singletrail (und 80km/h Forststrasse) da noch draufschauen kannst.


----------



## Muckal (20. Januar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Respekt, wenn Du bei angeblichen 50km/h auf'm Singletrail (und 80km/h Forststrasse) da noch draufschauen kannst.



Wer kann, der kann.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Januar 2017)

Alles Weltmeister...


----------



## Muckal (20. Januar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Alles Weltmeister...



Mindestens!


----------



## Laerry (20. Januar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Respekt, wenn Du bei angeblichen 50km/h auf'm Singletrail (und 80km/h Forststrasse) da noch draufschauen kannst.




Quatsch, der hat zeigt die Höchstgeschwindigkeit an. Die Anzeige nulle ich öfters ma, bevor ich Trails runterfahre und schau danach drauf. Natürlich bevor es auf nem breiten Weg weiter geht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Januar 2017)

Jetzt aber mal 'Butter bei die Fisch' und Klarname genannt. Würde schon gerne wissen, auf welcher Position Du und Deine noch schnelleren Freunde in der Weltrangliste stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (20. Januar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal 'Butter bei die Fisch' und Klarname genannt. Würde schon gerne wissen, auf welcher Position Du und Deine noch schnelleren Freunde in der Weltrangliste stehen.


Ich hab mal auf einem Trail ähnlichen breiten Weg 55 kmh auf dem Tacho stehen gehabt. Das war aber schon ekelhaft schnell und der Weg war echt breit. Auf einem Single trail schneller als 25 -  30 kmh finde ich schon selbstmörderisch und erreiche die wohl seltenst. Aber die 55 kmh auf einem solchen engen Weg? Niemals...


----------



## Laerry (21. Januar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal 'Butter bei die Fisch' und Klarname genannt. Würde schon gerne wissen, auf welcher Position Du und Deine noch schnelleren Freunde in der Weltrangliste stehen.




Ich verstehe das Problem bei der Sache nicht. Natürlich muss so ein Trail bestimmte Eigenschaften Aufweisen: trockener Boden, viel Flow, Wurzeln dürfen nicht nass sein, gute Einsichtbarkeit (Wanderer, Berghochfahrer) und der Weg sollte bekannt sein. Ausgeschlafen sollte man vlt auch noch sein. Die schnellsten Abfahrten, die ich auf solchen Trails erreicht hatte, lagen alle so zwischen 40 und 48km/h. Auf verblockteren Trails werden es dann schnell 5-10km/h weniger. Wenn ihr mir das nicht glauben wollt,bitte, kann ich mit Leben .


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Januar 2017)

Laerry schrieb:


> ... Die schnellsten Abfahrten, die ich auf solchen Trails erreicht hatte, lagen alle so zwischen 40 und 48km/h. Auf verblockteren Trails werden es dann schnell 5-10km/h weniger. Wenn ihr mir das nicht glauben wollt,bitte, kann ich mit Leben .



Danny, bist Du's!?


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2017)

Robert Ammersee du solltest vielleicht deinen Horizont erweitern,
dann kannst auch mehr Geschwindigkeit aufbauen


----------



## zichl (21. Januar 2017)

Laerry schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem bei der Sache nicht. Natürlich muss so ein Trail bestimmte Eigenschaften Aufweisen: trockener Boden, viel Flow, Wurzeln dürfen nicht nass sein, gute Einsichtbarkeit (Wanderer, Berghochfahrer) und der Weg sollte bekannt sein. Ausgeschlafen sollte man vlt auch noch sein. Die schnellsten Abfahrten, die ich auf solchen Trails erreicht hatte, lagen alle so zwischen 40 und 48km/h. Auf verblockteren Trails werden es dann schnell 5-10km/h weniger. Wenn ihr mir das nicht glauben wollt,bitte, kann ich mit Leben .



Wenn die Voraussetzungen stimmen halte ich knapp 50 kmh auch machbar, ist dann aber normal kein Singletrail mehr sonder einfach ein etwas breiterer Waldweg. Aber auf Singletrails wird es dann eher 10 -  20 kmh langsamer. Zumindest bei mir...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Januar 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Robert Ammersee du solltest vielleicht deinen Horizont erweitern,
> dann kannst auch mehr Geschwindigkeit aufbauen



Zum Verständnis, warum ich mich schwer tue, an +/-50km/h im Singletrail zu glauben: schraub' ein Garmin an Dein MTB und strample, bis Du die 50km/h angezeigt bekommst.
Mal davon ab, dass man mit den allermeisten MTB-Überstetzungen man garnicht erst so weit kommt, hast Du mal einen Anhaltspunkt zwischen Trittfrequenz und Geschwindigkeit. Das gemerkt, und ab in den Trail. Dann weisst, das es im Singletrail kaum an die 50 und auf einer Forstautobahn (außer im freien Fall einer Skipiste vielleicht) 80km/h sein können.

Aber vielleicht kann einer der Weltmeister ja mal einen Track seiner Fullspeed-Trails verlinken. Ich lasse mich gerne beeindrucken und bin immer offen für Horizonterweiterungen.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Ptech (21. Januar 2017)

zichl schrieb:


> Wenn die Voraussetzungen stimmen halte ich knapp 50 kmh auch machbar, ist dann aber normal kein Singletrail mehr sonder einfach ein etwas breiterer Waldweg. Aber auf Singletrails wird es dann eher 10 -  20 kmh langsamer. Zumindest bei mir...



Wird denn in Parks nicht manchmal mit Lichtschranke gemessen? Dann sollten doch die Downhiller hier nen Anhaltspunkt haben wie hoch die fahrbaren Geschwindigkeiten in bestimmten Sektionen (also nicht nur der Zieleinlauf) sind??


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (21. Januar 2017)

Im WC sinds immer so um die 50-60kmh..


----------



## zichl (21. Januar 2017)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Im WC sinds immer so um die 50-60kmh..


Ja, aber das sind keine durchschnittlichen Fahrer auf Singletrails.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Januar 2017)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Im WC sinds immer so um die 50-60kmh..


Na, auf über 70 kommen die schon regelmäßig, aber das ist dann meistens auch auf Wiesenabschnitten, wo sie mit ihren 200mm+ Federweg drüberbügeln.
Ein paar Tracks zu solchen Strecken fände ich aber auch nicht verkehrt, dann könnte man z.B. mal auf Strava nachschauen, was da so gefahren wird.

Aus dem Grund finde ich das Video zur Bike Attack auch durchaus glaubwürdig. Vielleicht ein paar Kilometer zu schnell, aber in der Rangliste auf Strava finden sich einige mit vMax über 80 km/h. Und ich hab da zumindest Schiss gekriegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (21. Januar 2017)

@Robert-Ammersee

Ich tracke mit meiner GPS-Uhr, die greift das GPS/GLONAS sekündlich ab, was genaueres bekommst wohl nicht, außer bei der Army ggf.






(STRAVA or it didn´t happen )





Irgendwo hatte ich auch schon mal 54,nochwas km/h auf ´nem Trail gemessen (find´ ich jetzt nicht)... und jetzt kommt´s:
Ich fahr als mit Leuten die fahren mir - auf Trails - davon! Und jetzt kommt der Knaller: die erzählen mir dann, wie sie Rennen fahren und da sind welche dabei... richtig, die fahren denen davon! 


60 und mehr Sachen sind definitv machbar!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Januar 2017)

Auf welchem flowigen Singletrail ist das?


----------



## Samplidude (21. Januar 2017)

Ich hab einmal in Winterberg auf der Downhill mit einer Garmin Gps Uhr gemessen. Das waren 45 km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit, wenn man schneller als ich ist, sollten aber auch 50 km/h - 55 km/h drin sein. Das war dann an den beiden Sprüngen am Ziel.

Es gibt ja auch durchaus wesentlich schnellere Bikeparkstrecken als Winterberg, aber das hier mal so als Größenordnung, ich denke die Downhill in Wibe kennen hier viele.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Januar 2017)

Und an welcher stelle driftet ihr nun mit dem hinterrad?


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und an welcher stelle driftet ihr nun mit dem hinterrad?



Du willst einfach keine Ruhe geben..
Bißchen starrsinnig, was?

Also ab 39,5 km/h kann man nicht mehr driften.
Videobeweis:
Lb Jörg ist absichtlich langsam gefahren,
war auch schon ein bißchen müde,
aber eben dann geht driften noch

http://mtbn.ws/v9fs


Ich war heute u.a. mit meinem Hund unterwegs,
der läuft auf 480 Metern einen Durchschnitt von 55,xx Km/h (Langstreckler, solche kurzen Distanzen sind nix für ihn).
Heute musste ich auf diese Schnecke immer wieder mal warten.
Also: wie schnell war ich?!
Kein GPS verwendet!


----------



## grey (21. Januar 2017)

kein einziger 65m drift in dem video trotz schnee und eis..


----------



## ron101 (21. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich da mal nen einfacheren Hometrail in Strava anschaue, so ein Handtuch breiter ohne spektakuläre Kurven oder Kicker.
Distanz 1km, Steigung 18%, Höhenunterschied 189m
Zeigt es mir eine Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 40km/h an, da nicht alle passagen mit Vollgas gefahren werden können, wird es wohl zwischen durch auch Topspeed von über 50km/h dabei haben.
Aber klar nur mit dem Handy-GPS gemessen.
Nicht vergessen, Hauptsache es macht Spass ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Januar 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ... Ich war heute u.a. mit meinem Hund unterwegs,
> der läuft auf 480 Metern einen Durchschnitt von 55,xx Km/h (Langstreckler, solche kurzen Distanzen sind nix für ihn).
> Heute musste ich auf diese Schnecke immer wieder mal warten.
> Also: wie schnell war ich?!
> Kein GPS verwendet!


Hach fangfrage! Du warst ~10 km/h schnell. Der hund wollte in die andere richtung und du musstest ihn immer wieder herbei zitieren. 

Ich glaube ich muss meine vorstellung von einem single trail revidieren. Offensichtlich (2 - x)m? Und ich depp übe immer an spitzkehren herum. Wahrscheinlich sind das überhaupt wildwechsel. Kein wunder, wenn ich in der opaliga nichts werde.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Januar 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ... mit meinem Hund unterwegs, der läuft auf 480 Metern einen Durchschnitt von 55,xx Km/h ...


Ganz schön flott! Wie hast Du die Hundegeschwindigkeit gemessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (21. Januar 2017)

Vermutlich so, wie ich es auch machen würden. Nebenher Joggen und auf das GPS schauen.


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2017)

Nix GPS 
Lichtschranke!

http://mtbn.ws/p177x9


----------



## jojo2 (21. Januar 2017)

...und
zu schnell zum Driften...


----------



## NewK (22. Januar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Auf welchem flowigen Singletrail ist das?


Ja, auf irgendeinem relativ flowigen Trail jedoch mit gutem Gefälle und fast nur gerade aus und gut einsichtig.
Aber driften kann man auf dem nicht


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Januar 2017)

gpx-Track -or it did not happen!


----------



## MTBLA (22. Januar 2017)

Euer S......vergleich geht mir grade ein wenig auf den Sack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (23. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich mir so die Driftereien in den Vids angucke, habe ich bei den meisten das Gefühl, dass die zum grössten Teil mit gezogener Hinterrad Bremse driften. 

Cheers
ron


----------



## draussen (23. Januar 2017)




----------



## jojo2 (24. Januar 2017)

@RockAddict 
für dich


----------



## NewK (24. Januar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> gpx-Track -or it did not happen!


It happened!
Bist gerne eingeladen mal vorbei zu kommen 


@MTBLA
Mimimimimimi


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. Januar 2017)

38m Höhenunterschied auf 7km? Das ist ja zum totlachen...


----------



## grey (25. Januar 2017)

nein, bisserl über 400m, bevor du dich totlachst versuch die grafik zu verstehen.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. Januar 2017)

Damit scheinst du dir offenbar ein bisschen schwerer zu tun als ich obwohl doch eigentlich total offensichtlich "Höhenunterschied: 38m" dasteht...


----------



## grey (25. Januar 2017)

Die 38 hm sind aber dennoch auf einer Streckenlänge von knapp über 400m.


----------



## NewK (25. Januar 2017)

grey schrieb:


> nein, bisserl über 400m, bevor du dich totlachst versuch die grafik zu verstehen.


Ihr meint sicherlich mich mit den 38m Höhenunterschied auf - tatsächlich - "bisserl über 400m".
Hier noch mal eine andere Aufzeichung, da war die Tour etwas länger... und ich schneller  - ohne Driften 







@grey
Korrekt!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. Januar 2017)

grey schrieb:


> Die 38 hm sind aber dennoch auf einer Streckenlänge von knapp über 400m.



Öha hast recht. Dann ist es natürlich nicht mehr zum totlachen sondern nur mehr zum lachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (25. Januar 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Öha hast recht. Dann ist es natürlich nicht mehr zum totlachen sondern nur mehr zum lachen...




Wieso? Ist doch ein super hm/ km-Verhältnis. Knapp 10% Neigung.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. Januar 2017)

Meine Oma hat letztens das gleiche gesagt.


----------



## tombrider (25. Januar 2017)

10 % über ein paar hundert Meter reichen in Verbindung mit einer guten Übersetzung aus, um sehr schnell zu werden. Die Tour de France fährt auch nur auf normalen Paßstraßen, die in den Alpen meistens um 8 bis allenfalls 12% Gefälle haben. Die Fahrer kommen dabei auf über 100 km/h. Bei einer klassischen 53 zu 11 - Rennradübersetzung und 25-622er Reifen bräuchte man eine Trittfrequenz von mehr als 160 U/min, um da noch mitzutreten.


----------

